# ideas for a break of gauge/my designs of a break of gauge station for transloading



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

well i am designing a break of gauge layout atm and want ideas on how one should be set out as soon as i work out on hosting images on mtf and not flickr (discovered there is 200 picture limit) and imbed them to post if possible
so it will have two loops one in 16.5mm gauge and one 9mm gauge and maybe a small yard on each and maybe also some dual gauge track
transloading facilities and general station stuff like coal hopper station building platform water tower loco storage/maintenance facility


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Gusto, you ever been down to the rqilway museum at Pt Adelaide?
They have a fair bit of info on the random boards scattered about the place on break of guage stations. they were heaps common here in SA.

They even have a Model Train Layout in a side room. It is very cool. 

We tend to go down a couple of times a year because the kids love it down there


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I just uplaod my images to imgur.com ... I dont worry about albums and stuff though. Slam it up, link it, forget about it


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

been to the museum a couple of times as i knew someone who lived next to it and remember trainspotting the little kiddies train from there balconny
as for imgur i might try it out
will have to head out to the museum


----------

